# Brachys 2nd edition



## brachy (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi

All pictures are clickable 

Theraphosa blondi  adult female, prosoma






Monocentropus balfouri  freshly molted  juvenill



Phormictopus cancerides cancerides  juvenil



Acanthoscurria natalensis  juvenil female



Cyriopagopus sp. blue (Malaysia)



Poecilotheria rufilata  juvenil  


Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli


----------



## arachnofein909 (Nov 29, 2007)

now I need a T.blondi I guess I'll add another to the list.


----------



## brachy (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello

Some new shots. 
E.  wienebergei female












E. sp.  orange






G. sp. formosa





M. balfouri





A. natalensis


----------



## TheNatural (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Brachy,

Congrats man, always cool pics and very nice species.


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 2, 2007)

Great collection 
Awsome pictures as well


----------



## brachy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi

Thank you . I m really happy. The next days i every day load up 5 new species .

Haplopelma schmidti Gold CF












Psalmopoeus  reduncus






Iridopelma hirustum











Lampropelma vialoiceps











Poecilotheria miranda


----------



## PiXeL (Dec 5, 2007)

Great fotos Brachy ...


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful photos and spiders Brachy!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 5, 2007)

Look at the butt on that E. sp. orange!!!!  And she is awesome looking to!
Keep the pictures coming!  :clap:


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice looking and definitely well fed T,s. Very nice background. Thank You.

Smok.


----------



## brachy (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi

Poecilotheria  tigrinawesseli  sling












Ephebopus  cyanognathus











Poecilotheria  subfusca sling






Theraphosa apophysis












Phormictopus  cancerides  cancerides


----------



## syndicate (Dec 16, 2007)

nice shots man!that reduncas is a beauty


----------



## brachy (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi

Poecilotheria  rufilata  juvenil






Xenesthis immanis  
















Uropyga sp. China  











Ornithoctonus  aureotabilis






Grammostola iheringi






Orphanaceus sp. Negros






Brachypelma emilia






Brachypelma verdezi






Brachypelma  boehmei






Ceratogyrus darlingi






Selenocosmia effera


----------



## Sev (Dec 16, 2007)

That is the best looking terrarium setup i have ever seen. How did you get to have grass growing inside your terrarium?!


----------



## arrowhd (Dec 16, 2007)

Impressive collection.


----------



## fartkowski (Dec 16, 2007)

Your Xenesthis immanis is stunning.
How big is it?


----------



## brachy (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi

I  havent got  than nice terrariums,  I make  little  photoroom for this photos. 

The Xenesthis have   10cm in legspam. 

And  the last one  thank you !


----------



## brachy (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi

The new  ones. 

My  favourite species  go  to  new bigger  living box  
Monocentropus  balfouri  











Haplopelma lividum LCF 
















Pterinochilus chordatus  subadult female
















BrAchypelma  smithi  adult female


----------



## pedipalps (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice collection!!!


----------



## brachy (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi

Megaphobema robustum

The carapace


----------



## brachy (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

The  next photo.


----------



## brachy (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi

The  first  post  in this year. 

Poecilotheria  formosa  juvenil female. 












Happy new  year  for  all,  lots of  cocons  in this year  for everybody


----------



## brachy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi

C. sanderi


----------



## brachy (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi

Aphonopelma  bicoloratum


----------



## brachy (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi

Not  Theraphosidae  but  Mygalomorphae. Something from  famylia Dipluridae. 
Nice  and interesting spider. 

Juvenille Linothele  fallax in her new tank


----------



## brachy (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi

P. irminia. I think she is hybrid, hybrid of  cambridgei - irminia


----------



## brachy (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi

Haplopelma  longipes  juvenil


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 10, 2008)

Your pics are outstanding! Would you happen to have some of how you keep your T's? From the pics, it looks like they are in heaven! :clap:


----------



## seanbond (Feb 10, 2008)

nice selection of t'SS!! what kind of cam u use?


----------



## brachy (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi

Thank you I use Canon EOS 350D + Tokina 100M


----------

